# Hello Kitty Vanity Case Dupe/Alternative



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2009)

So I have been watching 12 of the HK vanity items on ebay and most of them have gone well above $50 and its retail price. So I decided NOT to buy it b/c to me, its not worth that much and Im not much of a HK fan even though I thought this collection was cute. But thats it, its just cute.

So I just got back from Walmart buying a few items to take with me for my NYC trip and decided to visit the Cosmetic aisle. I found a dupe, well I think its a dupe rather for the vanity case by Caboodles. Its a sleek black case with all the compartments that the HK vanity has. I believe its the same size as well. However, not the same price! I bought it and it was $12 freakin dollars!!!! Its pink inside as well.

Now I know its not the same and many of you love HK or like it b/c it is MAC and its a collectible item...yadda yadda yadda. But if some of you are like me, and want something cheap yet durable. This may be for you!

Here are some pics...






















Items that fit...











It has compartments on all sides of the vanity case with a center divide that also has compartments on both sides as well. The top, or cover has brush holders as well but they are horizontal instead of vertical like the HK one. So this makes for smaller brushes to fit like your SE brushes. Also, Sonia Kashuk brushes fit as well. Now, I don't have full size MAC brushes except the 187 and the 187 definitely does not fit into the brush holders. It has 13 brush holders with 5 being the larger ones than the others. There is also a plastic cover for all the brushes. Like I said this is just an alternative to the HK one at a very low but affordable price. The choice is yours!

hth most of you! =)


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 4, 2009)

Personally, I think this one is much prettier! Plus, you could put the money you saved in it and it would look that much better.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 4, 2009)

Oooh, cute interior!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it better than my HK one! mMmMM organization


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2009)

I love this!  What a great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 4, 2009)

That's super cute!  I might go pick one up for travel... it looks a lot smaller than my big Sephora traincase I have been using.  Thanks so much for sharing and have a fun trip


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 4, 2009)

cute alternative!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 5, 2009)

thank you, i love the inside =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Someone posted one that was a HK by Sanrio that was almost identical on the inside except the outside was different...who knows what page it was on ...I will see if I can find it...It was 19.99


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope this works...because I dont feel like saving no pics...Keisha posted the one she bought 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...53#post1502853

There are pics about the 3rd post down on this page


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope this works...because I dont feel like saving no pics...Keisha posted the one she bought 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...53#post1502853

There are pics about the 3rd post down on this page_

 
Eh I don't like the design of that at all or the inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think mine is chic and has loads of compartments. And an amazing $12! I filled it up with almost half of my collection. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well Glam...other people might like it...Gives them options ...It has HK on it and it's a Sanrio .....You have a case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like yours except for the straps...are they removable


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well Glam...other people might like it...Gives them options ...It has HK on it and it's a Sanrio .....You have a case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like yours except for the straps...are they removable_

 
Oh I know. Im just voicing my opinion on it. I am sure people LOVE the MAC HK one as well or the Sanrio b/c it has HK on it. Its just a matter of preference. I am just so stoked that I found one that I actually like and not b/c of its price but b/c of its quality and room. Yeah straps are bleh but they don't bother me too much.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 5, 2009)

I _[email protected]#%ing_ LOVE this!!!

First of all I'm a Caboodle NUT!!!

But this is soooo cute!  I can't believe the price as well.  Pretty awesome Glam! 

Tish this is like a "Kelly" bag with the straps.

_O.K. class...for those of you who know what a "Kelly" bag is raise your hands? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Thanks for the heads up Glam!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 5, 2009)

Monica, this case is amazing.. thanks for sharing.. I am not gona spend like $50+ on some HK vanity that will just lie at home.. anyways this case looks bigger to me than HK one.. I want this lol..


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is cute, maybe i should get this one. Thanks!


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Great find.  I love the interior. Ah, let's get real, I love the price the most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time I go to Walmart I'm going to search for this.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 5, 2009)

So cute!! If I had that store here I would immediately buy one! I like how roomy it is!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Glam, I went to Wally to go pick one up today and they didn't have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where did you get yours?  I live in FL... Hopefully another Walmart has them.


----------

